
Reddit moment --- Gold breaks 1,000 USD - helveticaman
http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html
======
helveticaman
I would like to add that at some point in the next two years the best item to
invest in will be disposable luxuries. You want them after production ends and
there are large discounts, but before production levels off at much more
expensive, smaller production levels. Although I'm not sure how the Veblen
effect will affect this.

------
helveticaman
Please don't start saying this is irrelevant because it happens on reddit.
Reddit was right.

~~~
cperciva
I'm not sure what the price of gold exceeding 1000 USD/ounce has to do with
reddit, but I'm not sure what it has to do with hacker news either.

~~~
pg
It's a sign that fear still hasn't peaked. That's interesting.

